# Luna the Himalayan/Ragdoll cross



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

image by lunathehimmydoll, on Flickr

Meet Luna, born October 6, 2012. I adopted her when she was nine weeks old. She is growing a lot! Does she look more Himalayan or Ragdoll? Her father is a flame-point Himalayan and the mother is a seal-point Ragdoll. Luna appears to be a flame-point. Only one of her siblings was seal-point.


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

She's adorable


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I want your kitty !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

so pretty!! i guess that is what my cat, Taz, would look like if he were fluffy!! :lol:


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

She looks very ragdollish to me. She is so adorable !!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Luna is so fluffy and adorable! :luv She definitely looks more Raggie than Himmy. Actually I cannot see any Himmy in her if you didn't mention it 

But I'm confused... How can a flame point sire and seal point dam give birth to a flame point girl? It doesn't make sense... Such pairing only gives tortie point girls and seal point boys. Have you actually see the mom? I suspect the mom is a tortie point, not a seal point.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

Oops, I just checked and the mother is actually blue-point. I am not very well versed in the different colour points. Not sure if that makes any sense. I did see the mother.


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

She definitely looks to be a flame point, she is beautiful!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

LunaTheHimmydoll said:


> Oops, I just checked and the mother is actually blue-point. I am not very well versed in the different colour points. Not sure if that makes any sense. I did see the mother.


Still doesn't add up... Blue and seal points have the same base color gene (blue is just diluted seal). The mom has to be a blue-cream tortie point to get a flame girl ;-)


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

The mother looked to me to have siamese-like colouring, but I guess it is possible that she was slightly tortie. I am not sure how feline genetics work exactly. Four of the five kittens were flame-point.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MUST. HAVE. KITTY! Luna is gorgeous! I think she looks more Ragdoll-ish than Himalayan, though I think her head is more Himalayan than Ragdoll. I'd love to see pictures of her parents. Do you have pictures of them? If not, can you get pictures? They both sound gorgeous, too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think Luna is gorgeous, I don't care what her parents look like or what kind of cat she is. You could send her to me and I could find out.

In a few years. :grin:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha! I certainly don't care WHAT she is!!..... She is just too adorable! Lucky you! What is her personality like? Himmies and Ragdolls are both pretty laid back if I recall.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

Her personality is very affectionate and sociable. She loves to be around people and will follow me around the house. If I go in a room without her and close the door she will put her paw under the door haha. She also waits for me outside the bathroom. She sleeps next to me every night. She is very gentle and will lick you rather than nip at you. If you pick her up and she wants to get down she will cry instead of scratching you. I am becoming very quickly attached to her as well.


----------



## Kyla Grace (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful flame-point kitty! I love their coloring - so warm and rich. And I agree with the others - she definitely looks more like a Ragdoll than a Himmy.  Himmies have usually flatter faces and more rounded heads. Your girl seems to have the more angular Ragdoll head. What a little beauty


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

LunaTheHimmydoll said:


> If I go in a room without her and close the door she will put her paw under the door haha. She also waits for me outside the bathroom.


My old Billy boy used to do that. I used to take a piece of toilet paper and dangle it by the crack under the door and he would go nuts! Made me laugh and laugh!! Most fun I'd ever had on a toilet!! Thanks for the good memories! I hadn't thought of that in years.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

She is a beautiful little girl! Conformation-wise, I'd say she looks 
more like a Ragdoll, but those flame-point markings make me think
of her daddy  I'm fascinated that she got the ears, face, and 
tail in flame-point, but she missed out on the front paws! Can't see 
if there are any markings on the back ones since she's sitting on 
them. Did mom have high white markings on the feet? Maybe the 
socks just ran over the points? Either way, she's beautiful, and I 
bet she is going to be a real delight personality-wise as well. 
Congratulations on finding such a love! 
:heart


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely gorgeous, I think I just fell in love through the computer screen.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you who I think you are?? (If you know my kitties from my alias, then yes, if not...then it is VERY coincidential!)....


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Precious kitty!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay, never mind--you're not who I think you are because the kitty I know is a bit older... but also ragdoll named Luna in east coast Canada.

She is beautiful, btw!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a precious face! I know nothing about breeds, but cute is cute no matter what the breed.


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

What a gorgeous kitty. I think that you send her to me for an extended playdate at my house! :lol:


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

image by lunathehimmydoll, on Flickr

Here is another picture of Luna over the weekend. The first picture was from Christmas day. She is getting so big, maybe even a little chubby. But she is so cute!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I clicked and this thread and WHAM!!. I got slapped in the face with cute.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

*Another updated picture of Luna*


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------

